#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  How to optimize content for semantic search?

## Bhavya

After the introduction of semantic search, now its become more important for marketers to upgrade their content strategies for the current refined search engines. Understanding the intent of users search queries is the key to build content that gets found online. Do guys have any tips to optimize content for semantic search?

----------

